# Wago 750-8203 PFC 200 mit Codesys 3.5



## julianpe (30 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal einen Wago 750-8203 mit Codesys 3.5 programmieren.
Jedoch erhalte ich keine Geräteinformationen beim Erstellen eines neuen Codesys Projektes.
Was muss ich machen, damit ich den Controller über Codesys 3.5 programmieren kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## ccore (30 Oktober 2017)

Um PFC200 mit Codesys 3.5 anstatt e!Cockpit zu programmieren, musst du dir aus dem Store von Codesys die entsprechende Runtime runterladen. 

https://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc200-sl.html

Kostenpunkt 100€

Gruß


----------



## julianpe (30 Oktober 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Meldung. Eine Alternative gibt es nicht? Und Geräte wie z.B. 837 881 kann man die auch nur über eine neue Lizenz mit Codesys 3.5 programmieren?


----------



## ccore (30 Oktober 2017)

Nein, die Alternative ist dann e!Cockpit als Demo Version. 

Die PFC100 & PFC200 Reihe können mit e!Cockpit bzw. 3.5 arbeiten. Der Rest ist mit Codesys 2.3 zu programmieren


----------



## GLT (30 Oktober 2017)

PFC100 geht m.W. ausschließlich nur mit e!Cockpit; eine V3.5-Runtime ist nur für PFC200 möglich.


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Oktober 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> PFC100 geht m.W. ausschließlich nur mit e!Cockpit; eine V3.5-Runtime ist nur für PFC200 möglich.


Nö, auch die PFC100 läuft mit nativen Codesys.
https://store.codesys.com/systeme/codesys-control-for-pfc100-sl.html

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (2 November 2017)

Hallo julianpe,

eine Alternative gibt es leider nicht, da Sie entweder die Codesys-Runtime von 3s kaufen müssen oder Sie verwenden unsere e!cockpit Demoversion für 30 Tage.


----------

